

List of current and upcoming cloud platforms - andypants
http://blog.huchunhao.com/current-and-upcoming-cloud-platforms

======
woodrow
PiCloud (<http://www.picloud.com/>) is an offering for Python.

------
olegp
<http://www.akshell.com> is another one, although it doesn't fit under any of
the headings since it's a JavaScript platform that doesn't use Node.

------
upthedale
Windows Azure isn't just .Net. There's Ruby, Python, PHP and Java.

<http://www.microsoft.com/windowsazure/interop/>

[edit] I've just thought, the Ruby and Python support _might_ technically be
through .Net via IronRuby and IronPython, but I'm not sure. This certainly
doesn't apply to PHP or Java though.

------
hkuo
I think Joyent's Node.js cloud service should probably be added, considering
that's where it's being actively developed right now.

------
ericflo
This list is missing the excellent ep.io.

~~~
andypants
Can't believe I forgot about ep.io! I added it to the list, thanks :]

------
js4all
Two more:

1) <http://apps.jgate.de> based on AppJet, runs JavaScript apps and CouchDB
(open beta)

2) <http://cloudno.de> based on Nodester, runs Node.js apps and CouchDB
(private beta)

------
nodesocket
Andy, if you would, please add us NodeSocket. We are a node.js hosting
platform for developers.

------
timf
Great list, added some suggestions to your comments.

For Twitter users, I made a list of PaaS offerings here:
<http://twitter.com/peakscale/paas/members>

~~~
nodesocket
Howdy Tim. If you would, please add us @nodesocket. We are a node.js hosting
platform for developers. Gracias!

------
migmartri
There is another solution called Bitnami cloud (<http://bitnami.org/cloud>)
that is not in the list.

------
james2vegas
Perl Cloud at Phenona <http://www.phenona.com/>

------
vyrotek
I believe Windows Azure is considered PaaS.

